# 1,500 tons of salt... where to get it?



## jasonjones (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking to get 1,500 tons of salt preferably delivered via barge.
I live in the Chicagoland area.
Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to start my search?
I have heard South America has pretty good deals. I have even heard Spain could accommodate. I have just started this search process so any information as to where I may start looking will be much appreciated. 

Company names?
Mines?
Any information would be useful.

Thanks,

jj


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

1500 tons isn't enough to get a barge you need to buy more.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

At this point why get a barge? Do you have any local sorces?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.nasalt.com/sales/highway.htm

You may find out if there is any stock nearby. Maybe vicen has some.


----------



## jasonjones (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks,

I sent Vicen an email to see if he has his prices set.

As mentioned, I have just started my quest for 1500 tons of salt. I figured a barge would be cheapest in terms of salt and shipping. 

I don't 'need' to use a barge.
Whatever is cheapest.

Thanks for the web page.

I'll let y'all know how my quest for salt goes.

Over and out,

jj


----------



## jasonjones (Feb 7, 2008)

blowerman;778281 said:


> At this point why get a barge? Do you have any local sorces?


I am now just educating myself on purchasing bulk salt.
If a barge is not the best way, I won't be using a barge.
I had it in my head that I'd get cheap salt overseas somewhere and by barging it in, it would be cheapest. Like I said, I'm pretty green at this point. Also my shop is located next to a canal so I figured it would be easier/cheaper to get a barge, put it alongside my lot, and unload it. So far it sounds that a barge may not be the best method.

Thanks for the info,

jj


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.purvismarine.com 
I used to see these guys around Georgian Bay when I was a young lad. They'll have prices for a barge contract. There was another barge company called Margro I'll see if I can find them. I used to go to school with one of the guys that worked there.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JD Dave;778280 said:


> 1500 tons isn't enough to get a barge you need to buy more.


Yea, you'll be stuck trying to sell 10x more than you need if you commit to a barge...not to mention the up front $$ required........and the hassle.

You should be able to get the quantity you need from a number of sources.


----------



## jasonjones (Feb 7, 2008)

Bajak;778301 said:


> http://www.purvismarine.com
> I used to see these guys around Georgian Bay when I was a young lad. They'll have prices for a barge contract. There was another barge company called Margro I'll see if I can find them. I used to go to school with one of the guys that worked there.


Awesome, Thanks.
I'll check them out.

I appreciate it.

Over and out,

jj


----------



## jasonjones (Feb 7, 2008)

TCLA;778337 said:


> Yea, you'll be stuck trying to sell 10x more than you need if you commit to a barge...not to mention the up front $$ required........and the hassle.
> 
> You should be able to get the quantity you need from a number of sources.


I know this is a novice question, one I'm sure I'll figure out soon, but are you telling me that a barge holds 15K tons?

If so, you are right. Way too much. I'm not opposed to getting a little more salt, maybe 3K tons, but 15K would be way too much.

Thanks for your input,

jj


----------



## jasonjones (Feb 7, 2008)

What is everyone paying per ton of salt these days?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How much salt did you use this winter and where did you get it from?


----------



## jasonjones (Feb 7, 2008)

JD Dave;778369 said:


> How much salt did you use this winter and where did you get it from?


I used close to 1,500 tons.
Price varied from $90 to $120 a ton.
Most being higher than 90.
I got it from a local guy.
I dragged my feet a little before the start of the season.
I'm lookin to get some now and hopefully I'll get a decent price.

What does everyone think the price of salt will do?
Come down?
Stay the same?

Over and out,

jj


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I would say it going to stay about the same


----------



## plowjack (Nov 12, 2008)

*salt*

I recieved a call from Mark at A1SALT they had 800 tons in Chicago on rail for 80.00 a ton picked up. They advertise on the p:redbouncelowsite


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have heard some local muni's bids came in around $70 for next year.


----------



## plowjack (Nov 12, 2008)

70 is $12 - $25 higher than last year at this time


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowjack;778882 said:


> 70 is $12 - $25 higher than last year at this time


Depends where you are from

Some muni bids where a lot higher than $70 last year


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

jasonjones;778487 said:


> I used close to 1,500 tons.
> Price varied from $90 to $120 a ton.
> Most being higher than 90.
> I got it from a local guy.
> ...


$90 to $120 a ton last year was a good price early and mid season, especially local. Hell by Oct you could not find salt at $90.Once the weather shut down in Feb you could find it at those prices in march in quantity. 
Most prices were at around $135 and up last year till the market got saturated, and the snow quit.
Try Conserv FS, they have decent prices.

1500 Tons is a barge load.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I operate in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. I am looking for a cheap salt source to fill my boss spreader. .. anybody got any suggestions? I usually fill it with bag salt but it's becoming a hassle and I'm tired of it. Where do you suggest getting about a ton of salt dumped into my spreader? Preferably one that is open either really early or really late


----------



## CLEROCKSALT (Jun 17, 2009)

*diamondpeaksalt.com*

tell them I sent you.

thanks,
Chase Foster


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

*Bulk Salt by the barge*

ASI Management has bulk salt by the barge right now. $68per ton picked up in Lamount, IL
Last I looked they had 8 barges left. Good Rock Salt not Solar salt.
Call Rick
314-614-2100


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

rnblase;786443 said:


> ASI Management has bulk salt by the barge right now. $68per ton picked up in Lamount, IL
> Last I looked they had 8 barges left. Good Rock Salt not Solar salt.
> Call Rick
> 314-614-2100


Lemont, IL
I


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

readysnowplow;782214 said:


> I operate in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. I am looking for a cheap salt source to fill my boss spreader. .. anybody got any suggestions? I usually fill it with bag salt but it's becoming a hassle and I'm tired of it. Where do you suggest getting about a ton of salt dumped into my spreader? Preferably one that is open either really early or really late


Call TJ at HLS...708-356-1500

they stay open at night during storms.


----------



## kimber (Oct 27, 2008)

*Cleveland Salt*



CLEROCKSALT;783559 said:


> tell them I sent you.
> 
> thanks,
> Chase Foster


You still on track for the first week of August?

Let me know.

Dave


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

last year i coudn't get bulk salt half of the year my supplier had it all sold to the state and local municpalty had to by bag and that was in big demand


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

ASI has Bulk Rock Salt in Chicago. They have about 20,000 tons. 314-614-2100


----------

